# Hydrocotyle maritima (Honda) Australia



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I found this at the LFS that imports from Asia. The listed name was Hydrocotyle maritima (Honda) Australia. I took pics of both it and Hydrocotyle tripartita for comparison.

Hydrocotyle tripartita









Hydrocotyle tripartita









Hydrocotyle maritima (Honda)









Hydrocotyle maritima (Honda)


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If it was really collected in Australia, it's surely H. tripartita (although there are other similar Australian species, I don't know if the one that's longer known as tripartita is reliably IDed).

Apparently the name "Hydrocotyle maritima" is used in the aquarium trade for H. tripartita as well as for H. sibthorpioides. Misapplied; no true synonym of those species.

According to Flora of China, _Hydrocotyle maritima_ Honda is a synonym of _Hydrocotyle ramiflora_.
Maybe H. ramiflora is still unknown as aquarium plant, resp. its aquarium suitability is unknown. Not listed for Australia in Flora of China.
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=200015606
http://www.zhiwutong.com/tu_page/14/e11272.htm


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

The one I listed as H. tripartita was originally bought as Hydrocotyle sp. 'Japan' but that specimen never showed the deep indent between leaves. 

The new specimen (which was clearly mislabeled as H. maritima) has began to show the deep indent between leaves which, leads to me to believe it is H. tripartita.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Adam C, that means, when you grow these 2 accessions ("Japan" and "Australia") under the same conditions, they remain different in leaf shape?

Btw. it's also noteworthy that Australian hobbyists know at least 2 different forms of H. tripartita, from different localities: http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/27005-Hydrocotyle-Tripartita-flowering


----------

